# anti virus for iphone



## zippy8907 (May 18, 2011)

I have had now my iPhone 2 years never any problem , someone asked me what anti virus I use on it . 
Do I need one ? 
Are they pulling my leg?


----------



## 4mattc (Jun 12, 2011)

I have heard rumors from people that there is a deploying virus but honestly you don't need it just read the reviews on anything you fownload


----------



## bubble07 (Jun 15, 2011)

You will only need to be scared of virus'* only* *if *you have jailbroken your iPhone. Other than that it should be fine from any external intrusions.

If you have jailbroken your iPhone, you simply need to chain the root password of your device. To do this:

1. Go to *Cydia*>*Search*

2. Search for an app called *Mobile* *Terminal* then download and install it.

3. Launch Mobile Terminal and type in *su*.

4. It will then prompt you for a username which will be* root*.

5. Then it will prompt you for a password which will be *alpine*.

6. After that type in *passwd*.

7. It will then prompt you for a new password in which you should input.

8. Then it will ask you to retype the new password in which you follow.

Once you've done that, your iPhone will be free from being infected by external intrusions.


----------

